# subtitles in quicktime?



## crcr2003 (Nov 1, 2005)

hi! guys, a quick question:

can i add a subtitles file to a movie if i m watching it in Quicktime Pro? 

or second question, i used to watch movies (with subtitles) with Videolan but i dont know what happened but lately i just got errors when i try to add the subtitles file, i uninstalled VLC and installed it again several times but nothing. the same happened with MPlayer MS X, i dont get it when i bought my ibook i was watching all these asian movies with english subtitltes but now i cannot. Error reading sub bla bla.... any ideas? or coming back to my first question, what about quicktime pro? can i add subtitles to a movie in Quicktime? 

help!! i want subtitles in my movies!!!


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 1, 2005)

Which version of MPlayer are you using? I find the one by The MPlayer Project to be much better than the older one by Jan Volf.

Also, in what format are the subtitles?

There's no way to natively view most subtitle files in QuickTime. You can, however, convert them to QuickTime text tracks using TitleLab, and then add that to the movie in QuickTime. It's a bit of a hassle, though (it's meant more for content authors than consumers).

I'm afraid I have no idea why both VLC and MPlayer would start messing up at the same time. Are you sure the subs you're trying to use aren't simply corrupt?


----------



## fryke (Nov 1, 2005)

Or there might have been at least _two_ files, only _one_ of which can be opened as subtitles in VLC...


----------



## crcr2003 (Nov 1, 2005)

still getting error after downloading the new MPlayer ... : ( 

the files are not corrupt, because i can open them with my other mac without errors. just this ibook doesnt want to open the subtitles. any ideas? the subtitles are .srt and .sub  What the hell can i do to make the subtitles to work? as i said i was able to watch the same movie with the same subtitles but lately just errors.


----------

